# ¿Que hacer con esos componentes defectuosos que nos sobran?



## capitanp (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## mabauti (Jun 21, 2007)

he he he.

Se ven bien capitan , deberias subastarlos en ebay


----------



## jona (Jun 21, 2007)

de seguro eso no,pues no me dan las manos para hacer eso,realmente arte electronico.
he visto uno de este tipo de arte,pero de unas personitas armadas con led y demas.
saludos


----------



## Dano (Jun 21, 2007)

Me encanto el asiento de la última moto, esos integrados son tan versátiles jajajja.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Jun 21, 2007)

Una verdadera maravilla de la electronica  (y de los encendedores que prestaron el resto de las partes) 


Saludos..


----------



## canales (Jun 22, 2007)

Muy bien capitanp!!!

Se ven tremendas. 

La electrónica siempre saca maravillas!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 22, 2007)

Sin palabras. 

Habría que ponerlos en el logo del foro ya que anda en remodelación, jeje

Muy muy bueno, me imagino que va a figurar como post destacado!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 22, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Sin palabras.
> 
> Habría que ponerlos en el logo del foro ya que anda en remodelación, jeje
> 
> Muy muy bueno, me imagino que va a figurar como post destacado!




No por esto, solo era para relajarse un poco


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 23, 2007)

Realmente divertidas, hasta  tuneada con un tubarro


----------



## Fierros (Jul 11, 2007)

No Puedo Ver La Foto! :S Que Puedo Hacer?


----------

